# Cabinet within 6-7k



## Risspartan117 (May 28, 2013)

I need a cabinet within 6,000-7,000 bucks. It should be big enough for GTX 670. Any suggestions?


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2013)

get corsair carbaid 500r. Best you can get for 6.5k or even less in local shops, truly VFM 
Theitdepot - Buy Corsair Carbide Series 500R Mid-Tower Case - Black (CC-9011012-WW) online in india


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2013)

+1 to corsair 500r


----------



## the1337est (May 28, 2013)

Cooler Master Storm Enforcer- Rs 6,500.


----------



## Risspartan117 (May 28, 2013)

Someone told me to stay away from enforcer. Corsair 500R is indeed a decent cabinet.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2013)

Get corsair 500r over Cooler Master Storm Enforcer anyday...
Corsair has good air circulation, nice cable management, decent looks.
Also add some 120 mm led fans.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 29, 2013)

Check the case before buying to make sure there's no damage. 500R gets another vote. You can take a look at CM Haf XB if you want to.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2013)

Another one is cm 690 2. But yeah 500r is a gud option!
And if you like something different, you can try haf xb!


----------



## Risspartan117 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll check all of them out. Kudos!


----------

